# Its4women: quoted €100 less than axa; anyone insured with them?



## davfran

My insurance is up for renewal, I've been with Axa for years yet when I shoped around Its4women were 100eu less and Axa could'nt match it. Just wondering if anyone here is insured with Its4women? Does anyone know anything about them. Thanks


----------



## susie1

*Re: Its4women*

when my renewal was up last year i contacted them, very good price, then after speaking with them i was told they do not have an open drive policy at all, so considering i like to know i can drive other peoples cars if needed, they were no good to me.  the extra 70e with britton was much better spent.

they did say they would be looking into changing this though, so unless its done by now...i'd say go for it


----------



## Jimbobp

You seemed to be a bit confused between the difference of driving of other cars and open driving Susie1. The former allows you to drive anothers car 3rd party only cover, whilst the latter allows anyone over a certain age to drive your car. You should get this clarified with ur insurer and with its4women. 
Its4women are basically a broker (as am I - so nothing wrong with that!) that use HSBC to underwrite this particular scheme. HSBC are a massive company so couldn't see any problems there. Your only problem could be with the service of the broker administering the scheme who are MCL insurance services. Haven't heard any probs with them so I couldn't see how you could go wrong. I'm a guy so what would I know, but did you not find the site a bit patronising as a woman? Save money on your insurance to buy Jimmy choos sort of thing??


----------



## Jimbobp

Also this broker outsources their claim handling service to a 3rd party company.


----------



## susie1

*Re: Its4women: quoted €100 less than axa; anyone insured with them?*

i just contacted its4women, i was told they now have driving of other cars (depending on age/ job description) and open drive on their policies now.  so i guess they came good on their word and did it, i will defo be looking at them for my renewal.


----------



## yob

i just renewed my wifes policy with them as they where over 100e cheaper,and had a quote for myself,80e cheaper than what i paid last year,but not due till august so i'll have to reapply,on a similar note,my broker sent through my house ins' renewal,man i got a fright,so again i looked around,got it 340e cheaper can you believe it,i think i'll be getting all my ins' needs on the net from now on,as i got my wifes car ins' basically for nothing and had change,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hotchick09

*Re: Its4women: quoted €100 less than axa; anyone insured with them?*

Its4women.ie maybe cheaper but look out for the hidden extras like they charge everytime u get a car from the garage €20.30 each time. so if ur car is in for a service u will have to pay each time. it may look cheaper but it works out dearer in the long run so BEWARE


----------



## Guest128

*Re: Its4women: quoted €100 less than axa; anyone insured with them?*

What insurance company gives you a free car when yours is in for a *regular* service? Why would they, you aren't doing claiming the service off the the insurance are you? I would've thought it'd be up to the garage to decide if they gave replacement cars?


----------



## becky

I've been with them 2 years running and no problems - they came in very cheap for the last 2 years ago.  I did get a cheaper quote from chill.ie last year but its4women matched it within €20 and I accepted that.

I have tried a few other like insure.ie and AXA.  These 2 in particular must not like my name as they are usually quote €200 to €300 more than the others.

Have to say I never thought to look for a car when my own car is being serviced - do policies cover this?


----------



## maz

I am insured with them and was the victim of a road rage attack last October.  They dismissed my claim without explanation and have been very difficult to contact or deal with. I will not renew with them.


----------



## wino

*womens car insurance*

Crikey, thanks davran for that. My wifes insurance is up next month and its4women.ie have just quoted 140 less than her existing insurer. 

wino


----------



## starcraft

have to say that I will never ever insure with this company ever ever  again.The hardship I had this week to get my car insurance transfered to  another car while my own was in the garage for repairs was just  unacceptable.They also charge you €30 to do this !! I was told on the  phone -when I did eventually got a reply that it would be €20. God love  anyone that would need insurance transfer in a hurry. I certainly would  not recommend 'Its4woman' to anyone.please learn from my mistake.


----------



## hfp

I was wondering if anyone had further experience of this company.  They're quoting £100 less than anyone else (am in NI)  but am worried that if I had an accident it would cost me thousands in the long run!!  I can find very few reviews online, and not sure if that's a good thing or bad bad thing!!


----------



## STEINER

looking for quotes for wife's car insurance at the moment, 123.ie are coming in cheapest for  good fully comp.  Basically, five or six other insurer quotes are at least €100 dearer, with itsforwomen being one of the more expensive ones, even for a driver with full licence, zero penalty points and 8 years no claims bonus.


----------



## PolkaDot

STEINER said:


> looking for quotes for wife's car insurance at the moment, 123.ie are coming in cheapest for  good fully comp.  Basically, five or six other insurer quotes are at least €100 dearer, with itsforwomen being one of the more expensive ones, even for a driver with full licence, zero penalty points and 8 years no claims bonus.



I'm in a similar situation at the moment. Getting best quote from 123.ie. Has anybody any experience in dealing with them? e.g. trying to claim etc.

Would anyone recommend them?


----------



## Ashejhm

Hi there,

I'm with them the last 2 years and have had no issues with them whatsoever, I do believe they will make a charge for changing insurance over the phone but if you an insurance change over online there's no additional charge, I believe this is the idea to do everything online iykwim I actually think this is quite handy as you can do a transfer of insurance at any time and not be stuck to office hours.


----------



## Honeybadger

*Itsforwomen.ie*

Hey guys,

new to this but have had a nightmare of a year after insuring with itsforwomen. I would advise anyone to stay away from them. You have to pay for any change to any aspect of the policy. I never got an insurance disc and then had to pay for a second one..? they don't include anything and watch out for the excess. The third party claims is horrible to deal with. I found then rude and unhelpful. 

My worst experience was recently a deer jumped out in front of me on the motorway and car was written off. It got towed but then the fun started. I had personal property in the car I needed and I got told three times by three different ppl that the car was in different places. When you ring every time you go through waiting on hold, than explanation to new call centre person. The assessor even rang me personally saying he could not find the car and did I know where it was. None of this was ever apologised for in anyway and I was not provided with any car and was told it would be 100e to move my insurance onto another car of lesser engine size temporarily. This was late October. None of this has been resolved yet. I would advise anyone to steer clear of this horrible insurance company, rude, unhelpful and I guarantee you will have paid far more than the 80e you will save at the start by the end of the year with them.


----------



## Shelly1234

*its4women.ie*

I cannot contact them... no insurance disc....no receipt for the money they took from my visa.  I don't know if I'm insured to drive.
no answer from phone or reply to emails


----------



## Shelly1234

they just phoned to say they emailed me the documentation.......panic over


----------



## MrEarl

Hello Everyone.

Not an uncommon story here, my wife is getting a much cheaper quote for what appears to be a similar policy from these guys under the Its4women.ie brand and are looking for further experiences from existing / past customers please ?

The old saying, if it's too good to be true... is ringing in the back of my head, but also the fact that insurance companies quotes vary so much, so that can explain it.

Anyone know what insurance company is underwritting their policies please (the example policy they show online is AIG so wonder do they underwrite all policies) and have recent experience with claims ?

Thank you.


----------



## vandriver

This is one of the brands owned by MCL Insurance.I was with 25plus.ie .In July when I was trying to renew,they were simply uncontactable by phone email or webchat.
If you are getting a loan car in a garage and need to transfer your insurance,you need to do it now,not in 3-4 days when they get back to you.
There is also a thread on boards with exactly the same problem.
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=92686402


----------



## MrEarl

Many thanks Vandriver,

I've since done a little more research on the net and found other discussions about this company, all saying the same thing - that the customer service is not very good.

I guess this may be one of those occassions where you get what you pay for !


----------



## LondonGirl

Don't use its4women.ie  they may be cheap and there is a reason, they are rubbish. You can't get a hold of a person without it costing a fortune they don't get back to emails. the AA are brilliant, they were going to charge me 100 more and I wish I went with them. They were helpful, always available and the calls were charged locally. I've spent over 30 euro trying to sort things out with its4women.ie  as MrEarl says  "if it looks to good to be true........."    Cheaper isn't always better


----------



## MrEarl

Funny,

My wife has since gone with the AA and while it's very early days, the initial experience with customer service has been excellent (hopefully, she will never need to find out about the claim side of things)....


----------



## sisterjoan

I was with its for women for a few years but I changed this year as I wanted to ask something, phoned on numerous occasions and couldn't get a reply


----------



## vandriver

I went to the AA as well!


----------



## Bewarned

Its4women provides appalling customer service. No flexibility, terrible communications, no customised responses to queries.  Phone calls cost €10, chatlines not properly staffed and cannot communicate by email. Definitely not recommended.


----------



## PeacockF

I was insured with 25plus.ie for one year and I thanked my lucky stars I never had to deal with them for a claim during that time.  It is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to get a person on the phone to discuss anything with them, they say they have a chat online function on their website but it's never online even during the times it's supposed to be. 

I initally bought the policy online and realised afterwards that two items on the policy document were incorrect, the simple act of trying to get them corrected was unbelievably hard.  They also sent me emails saying I hadn't sent them half of the required documents but yet they had received the other half that were sent in the same envelope.  Joke.

I would 100% pay the difference for another insurer who is actually contactable than deal with these or its4women again.  God help anyone who actually has any real issues to deal with them for.


----------



## PaddyW

25plus.ie have absolutely appalling customer service, fully agree on that. I'd never go through them again.


----------



## Ed054

My wife has been insured with them for the last 4 years.
She had a claim which was dealt with quickly and fairly.
Customer service can be a bit hit and miss but far superior to dealing with than AA who I am currently insures through.
I will move my policy to a proper broker at renewal as I am now prepared to pay that bit extra to get some proper customer service


----------



## heidi nolan

Steer well clear of this company!!! Ive been with them for a year, and had nothing but trouble.. They may be cheap, but the reason is they are a nightmare to contact,impossible to contact by phone, you wait more than 24 hours for a reply, you can send requested info and they claim they didn't receive it, they request documents sent by registered post only, costing nearly E10 a time and they are generally crap!!! I will not be using them again, i wouldn't recommend them and i am going to report them to the appropriate authorities when i find out where to go!!!  trying to change my insurance onto my new car, have sent the details, and they claim that my account is not connected with my online account so they cant sort out my policy??? They've been taking money every month from my account, and ive had nothing to say my policy is cancelled, im tearing my hair out!!! I've never delt with such an incompetent company...


----------



## mathepac

@heidi don't try 123.ie then, they are just as bad.


----------



## Wool12

Its4women.ie maybe cheaper but look out for the hidden extras like they charge everytime u get a car from the garage €20.30 each time. so if ur car is in for a service u will have to pay each time. it may look cheaper but it works out dearer in the long run so BEWARE


----------



## Gordon Gekko

Just to give a different view, we switched to them this year and found the process fine.

No issues so far. It appears to be Ryanairesque, where if you play by the rules, things are fine.


----------



## hazelgreen

Sorry I have to report horrid experience of not being able to communicate with them in order to change insurance to new car.  Several hours with me and salesman trying various modes of contact.  Spoiled pleasure of taking delivery of car... had to leave in a rush into busy traffic and rain.


----------



## ClubMan

hotchick09 said:


> *Re: Its4women: quoted €100 less than axa; anyone insured with them?*
> 
> Its4women.ie maybe cheaper but look out for the hidden extras like they charge everytime u get a car from the garage €20.30 each time. so if ur car is in for a service u will have to pay each time. it may look cheaper but it works out dearer in the long run so BEWARE





Wool12 said:


> Its4women.ie maybe cheaper but look out for the hidden extras like they charge everytime u get a car from the garage €20.30 each time. so if ur car is in for a service u will have to pay each time. it may look cheaper but it works out dearer in the long run so BEWARE


Seems to be an echo (all the way from 2009 to 2016) here?!?
As mentioned earlier providing a replacement car while the main one is in for a regular service sounds odd.
But if they do this and specify that there is a charge then what's the problem?


----------



## padraig1

davfran said:


> My insurance is up for renewal, I've been with Axa for years yet when I shoped around Its4women were 100eu less and Axa could'nt match it. Just wondering if anyone here is insured with Its4women? Does anyone know anything about them. Thanks



Be very careful I  got insurance from them in jan 16 all ok, part of the booking the policy is a document called a statement of fact,  on it stated my excess was 150 . My wife had an accident they now they say excess is 450 . normal excess is 300 plus 150 that we added buying the policy. we thought when buying the policy we were changing excess to 150. Its cleverly done so most people don't realise that the excess referred to in the statement of fact document does not relate to the ordinary excess.

It's done this way to catch you out, as they know most people are not very familiar with insurance terminology. I think its a nasty trick.
So the quotes might appear good but not always the case I would stay away when they up to this kind trickery.


----------



## Noel1970

padraig1 said:


> Be very careful I  got insurance from them in jan 16 all ok, part of the booking the policy is a document called a statement of fact,  on it stated my excess was 150 . My wife had an accident they now they say excess is 450 . normal excess is 300 plus 150 that we added buying the policy. we thought when buying the policy we were changing excess to 150. Its cleverly done so most people don't realise that the excess referred to in the statement of fact document does not relate to the ordinary excess.
> 
> It's done this way to catch you out, as they know most people are not very familiar with insurance terminology. I think its a nasty trick.
> So the quotes might appear good but not always the case I would stay away when they up to this kind trickery.



I hate to see someone spending good money that they really shouldn't have to - but I strongly recommend you stay with your existing provider. There is a huge amount of pain trying to communicate and deal with even the slightest query or issues of any sort. You can plan nothing with this organisation - if you need to communicate with them about absolutely anything at all - e.g if you wanted to transfer cover to a replacement car, you will need to notify them by iMessage (their proprietary online email within their portal) - then you need to wait for confirmation - at the moment I am experiencing a three day wait between mails/messages - a two to three wait for phonecalls back - Just do yourself a favour, it'll be the best € 100 you spend this year, but if you do you won't realise why - if you don't spend the extra € 100 and if you move to them, I hope you don't end up realising the why ..... Best of luck


----------



## Nationaldude

Stay well away from this crowd, I changed car in June and got an online quote for €200 less than my current provider so I bought the policy and it was a BIG mistake! They requested the usual signed direct debit mandate, no claims discount etc...so I sent them all in. First problem was the no claims discount had a different registration than the car I was insuring (I changed car, what's the problem?), I have over 14 years no claims driving behind me, 5 with my previous insurer which is stated clearly on the NCD which I sent into them. They claimed that I only have 4 years NCD because there was an 8 day overlap in the cancellation of my previous insurance and the start date of the policy I bought from them so they were requesting an additional €655 to cover me! I tried for weeks to get things sorted but like everybody else is saying, customer service is abismal. I informed them that I was going on holidays for 2 weeks and needed to get this sorted before I go, they decided while I was away to CANCEL my policy thus leaving my car uninsured while I was out of the country. I tried to call them but the number wouldn't ring from abroad (1890), I emailed but got no reply other than notification of the cancellation, I iMessaged requesting call backs but all I got were text messages 24hrs later to say I had a missed call (no such thing).....anybody thinking of going with this shower do yourself a favour and stay well clear!


----------



## mattmacg

Why does no one complain to the financial ombudsman when they get treated like this?


----------



## Andy99

My daughter was with Its$ Women for 3 years at roughly 700 per year. Her pol took a big jump this year to about €1200 so she moved to Liberty. Much better money and service. It is impossible to get anybody on the phone and their strange emailing system needs logging into which is very awkward. 1 month later and she still cannot get her no claims bonus cert after many attempts. There is now a risk that Liberty which shut her down as they are stilll waiting a No Claims Bonus Cert. Would not advise my worst enemy to go near this crowd. I shudder to think what would have happened if my daughter had to have made a claim or had a claim made against her. For young people the usual big companies like AIG and Aviva GBD etc are going to be a little more expensive but people would be much better off with them. Somebody dinged my car 2 years ago outside a pub and Aviva paid up without a quibble and it was one of their approved garages a few miles away, which did a brilliant job. They had my car for 2 days and gave me a free rental. By the way my fully Comp on this c.€25,000 car is still about €500 which is pretty good.


----------



## ClubMan

I'm a named driver on my partner's policy with Its4women. 
She's with them for the past two years and while the premium took a huge jump this year (and she had an outstanding small claim at the time so could not switch) the service itself has been fine.
Requests for documentation were done via their online system and dealt with in reasonable time.
It is difficult (maybe impossible?) to talk to somebody and they do charge an admin fee of €20 for some documentation requests but otherwise we've found them fine.


----------



## meepman

I just want to add my poor experience with them. I made errors with date of birth and voluntary excess when getting quote and paying upfront. I had to go online to chat to them as phoning costs E10. For me to change the DOB they wanted an original birth cert sent to them. Dont know why they wanted that as they didnt want it originally when getting the quote. Also I discovered afterwards that the excess was already E300. I had ticked the E300 not realising that this was voluntary excess, so total excess was E600.  So I decided to cancel policy right away as I was only saving E50 anyhow from previous insurer and there excess was only E250. It cost me E25 to cancel policy, and that was within minutes of taking it up. I am stil waiting for the refund however! That was a hard lesson learned. When you read into their terms/conditions, its all very vague and their extra charges for this and that are ridiculous. I would stay away from them. I think this company are same as *25plus.ie.*
Another thing,  when I was getting the original quote, repressing the recalc button makes the quote go up or down, so basically the amount changes. It went from 590 to 760 , then down to 650 then upto 850. Very dodgy.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

So you made fundamental schoolboy errors when inputting your own personal data, and that's grounds for giving out about them?

I inputted my wife's data correctly, saved a fortune, and haven't looked back.


----------



## meepman

Gordon Gekko said:


> So you made fundamental schoolboy errors when inputting your own personal data, and that's grounds for giving out about them?
> 
> I inputted my wife's data correctly, saved a fortune, and haven't looked back.



I already said it was a hard lesson learned. Did you go with 25plus.ie? Good luck to you if you did!
I went back with Allianz, no issues with their customer services, website and no strange quoting system either.


----------



## Nikephorus

Call me cynical, but has anyone else noticed the number of guests or new members castigating ItsForWomen? Bit fishy if you ask me...


----------



## Gordon Gekko

I find it incredible how someone can go to a company that's overtly a "low cost provider", stick down the wrong date of birth, stick down the wrong excess, look to cancel the policy almost immediately, and then crib about the outcome.


----------



## meepman

Not sure where the 'low cost provider' part comes into it.

I can only be honest with my thankfully short business with 25plus.ie

Also, the online chat with this company cannot be recorded and sent to an email address, so there is no record of what is said between 25plus.ie and the customer.
Says it all really.


----------



## ClubMan

Not sure where the complaints about contacting its4women come from either.
I've always found it fine to deal with them via their messaging or chat systems.
Only today I used the chat system to request my named driver cover cert.
Just took a few minutes.
Admittedly it cost €20 but I knew this and it's clearly stated by them from the outset.
Some of the complaints here remind me of complaints about low cost/no frills operations like Ryanair...


----------



## ClubMan

meepman said:


> Also, the online chat with this company cannot be recorded and sent to an email address, so there is no record of what is said between 25plus.ie and the customer.
> Says it all really.


Select/copy/paste?


----------



## ClubMan

meepman said:


> It cost me E25 to cancel policy, and that was within minutes of taking it up. I am stil waiting for the refund however! That was a hard lesson learned. When you read into their terms/conditions, its all very vague and their extra charges for this and that are ridiculous.


A €25 admin fee in such circumstances is far from unusual across insurers. In fact I'm not sure if any insure doesn't have such a charge?
And I disagree that their terms & conditions are any more vague or difficult to understand than any other insurer's.

Edit: I'm going with Liberty at the moment and I just checked their policy booklet before purchasing and I notice that their admin fee for cancellation is €50. So perhaps you should be happy that your insurer only charged €25! 

Edit 2: requested named driver experience cert from Its4Women yesterday via their chat service. Paid the €20 at the time. Email arrived just now with the necessary. Can't fault them there to be honest. (Again I was aware of the €20 documentation charge when the policy was originally taken out).


----------



## Taxpert

Gordon Gekko said:


> So you made fundamental schoolboy errors when inputting your own personal data, and that's grounds for giving out about them?
> 
> I inputted my wife's data correctly, saved a fortune, and haven't looked back.



I tried to get an answer to a basic query some time back. Still waiting..........................

I now have another query which I have submitted. I wont hold my breath. However, the underwriter is AIG so I shall ring them with my query instead.

I take the point about the Ryanair model, but if you must clarify something its a little more important than a flight


----------

